# Apache compile error



## EricMMX (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, I've been using FreeBSD for a while now, and I decided to install it into a newer computer than my last server. I've been away from the UNIX community for a couple years, but have installed FreeBSD 8.1 current, via ftp with a full installation.

Compiled xorg, KDE and all the other basic stuff. Now when I tried to compile Apache-2.2.15, I came across an error where I had to move into the work directory to run *./configure --with-ldap support*. OK, that worked. Now, I get the following and I have no clue what to do from here. I did a *portsnap upgrade* and version apache-2.2.17 installs exactly like the former, same errors. Please tell me what I can do to continue past this unknown error. I've also done the *make clean* and tried to re-compile it several times to no avail. I don't want to have to resort to a *make -k* option, I prefer to not use broken software, especially Apache.
Thanks in advance!!
Eric



```
northstar# uname -a
FreeBSD northstar.homedns.org 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
northstar# 
northstar# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
northstar# ls
Makefile                Makefile.options        pkg-descr               pkg-plist
Makefile.doc            distinfo                pkg-install             work
Makefile.modules        files                   pkg-message
northstar# make install
===>  Installing for apache-2.2.17_1
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on shared library: apr-1 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on shared library: pcre.0 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.7 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.16 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on shared library: pq.5 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on shared library: sqlite3.8 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if www/apache22 already installed
Making install in srclib
Making install in pcre
Making install in os
Making install in unix
Making install in server
Making install in mpm
Making install in prefork
Making install in modules
Making install in aaa
Making install in filters
Making install in loggers
Making install in metadata
Making install in http
Making install in generators
Making install in mappers
Making install in support
Installing configuration files
Installing HTML documents
Installing error documents
Installing icons
Installing CGIs
Installing header files
Installing build system files
Installing man pages and online manual
for i in dbmmanage htdbm htdigest htpasswd; do  install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.17/docs/man/$i.1 
/usr/local/apache2/man/man1;  done
for i in ab apachectl apxs htcacheclean httpd logresolve rotatelogs suexec; do  install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 
/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.17/docs/man/$i.8 /usr/local/apache2/man/man8;  done
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
northstar#
```


----------

